# Your favorite cuber who's not the world's best?



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 7, 2015)

Yeah, I know, it's really easy to say Feliks is your favorite.  The question I'm more interested in is which cubers you all like for reasons other than their raw speed? Maybe they have a particularly elegant turning style, or know unusual alg sets, or use a method that's unusual and cool... which cubers that aren't necessarily the best are your favorites?

Perhaps my answer isn't a good one, since the person I'm about to mention actually is a world record holder, but for me, the answer is Sebastian Weyer. My reasons for liking him have little to do with having world records. I absolutely love his turning style, and he has an unbelievable top turning speed. Compared to someone like Feliks, he pauses more but turns faster than Feliks ever does at times. No matter what times he gets, his solves are unbelievable aesthetically. Other cubers that I've liked because of their solving style more than their speed are Alex Lau and Justin Thomas (ubercuber).

Who do you all like?


----------



## Pryge (Jul 7, 2015)

Cameron Stollery cuz he is lyfe


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 7, 2015)

Pryge said:


> Cameron Stollery cuz he is lyfe



rcta is now accepting applicants

anyway rob yau is cool


----------



## TraciAG (Jul 7, 2015)

Cubeologist. Really passionate about cubing and meeting people in the community, he posts an ao5 almost every day and is very active. He always shows interesting puzzles and in general is just a really positive guy.


----------



## cashis (Jul 7, 2015)

I think you mean "non-Feliks" cuber 
answer: Kevin Hays, I love his attitude


----------



## WayneMigraine (Jul 7, 2015)

Nicholas Ho or Kavin Tangtartharakul. I'm not sure which.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 7, 2015)

Jacob Hutnyk ftw!!!!!! Hyper Yoshi is awesome xD
and PDF


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jul 7, 2015)

Eric Boudreau (Aka myself) is pretty great...

In all seriousness though, Alex Lau, because of how fast he manages to turn with the roux method. His F2B is rediculous!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 7, 2015)

Chris Olson, partly because I like his style of videos.


----------



## Lyn Simm (Jul 7, 2015)

Louis de Mendonça is my fave 

-Lyn


----------



## megaminxwin (Jul 7, 2015)

Tomas Macadam, he's a cool dude.


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 7, 2015)

No one mentioned badmephisto, but he's got great tutorials.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 7, 2015)

Noah Arthurs. Seems like a really great dude. He's passionate about not just cubing but the cubing community. Also his BLD tutorials are superb.


----------



## natezach728 (Jul 7, 2015)

MYSELF  
just kidding, maybe Kennan LeJeune. Cool guy, good friend, fast cuber.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 7, 2015)

WayneMigraine said:


> Nicholas Ho .



Name sounds familiar. Who is he?


----------



## NeilH (Jul 7, 2015)

Chris Olson for sure because of the effort he puts into his videos to help other cubers and his knowledge of LL.

Second for me is Alex because he broke barriers with a method no one else has ever done so good with and his turning style is awesome.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 7, 2015)

Thomas Visaya Neville, he never ceases to amaze me he's only nine or something but he just improves so much every competition.


----------



## Username (Jul 7, 2015)

Kim Jokinen

Seriously though, I have a hard time answering this question even without the limitations.

E: I guess out of the ones I've met it has to be Louis Cormier


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 7, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Thomas Visaya Neville, he never ceases to amaze me he's only nine or something but he just improves so much every competition.



The one who took Ciaran's only non-NR

For me, it's probably three people. Jonatan Klosko's skewb WRs inspired me to start practicing skewb seriously.

Yu Da-Hyun because she is only 12 but is so far ahead of everyone else in megaminx.


----------



## pdilla (Jul 7, 2015)

Nakaji-san. Has been since I began cubing.


----------



## Stewy (Jul 7, 2015)

Bill Wang, Jacob Hutnyk, Tao Yu, Kennan Lejeune


----------



## OLLiver (Jul 7, 2015)

People like Chris Tran, Kirjava and bindedsa. Who dedicated a lot of their time to learning giant alg sets without knowing if it will help Their times, who are 'pioneers', who go were no cuber has gone before. they are awesome


----------



## Dene (Jul 7, 2015)

Sgedmez Skilef


----------



## Iggy (Jul 7, 2015)

Not sure, among BLDers I guess it's Noah for being a big inspiration to me when I first started BLD, Roman for his 9BLD attempts in 2013 and Cale for his amazing improvement

Among the ones I've met, I guess it's between Jonathan Tan and Vincent Hartanto Utomo


----------



## Wilhelm (Jul 7, 2015)

Habibi... his 5BLD is amazing


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 7, 2015)

Jules Manalang.

EDIT: and also rice-a-rami-swahili-salami-sbahi


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 7, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Thomas Visaya Neville, he never ceases to amaze me he's only nine or something but he just improves so much every competition.



his Dad told me he's lost touch with cubing for a few months now, but is hoping to get back into it

from me it would have to be KC3, just a good guy in general, not many people are not fully colour neutral and only do red or orange


----------



## TDM (Jul 7, 2015)

Lyn Simm said:


> Louis de Mendonça is my fave
> 
> -Lyn


wat
5char


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 7, 2015)

Just realised the two I previously mentioned are WR holders so...

PDF and Kennan for improving so quickly
Seung-Hyuk Nahm and Hyeon Kyo Kyoung for their tps
Bill Wang and Philipp Weyer (was gonna say both but Sebastian is a WR holder) cos they are awesome


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 7, 2015)

I like Jacob, Jakub or KC3, for BLD it's Ollie


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 7, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Just realised the two I previously mentioned are WR holders so...
> 
> PDF and Kennan for improving so quickly
> Seung-Hyuk Nahm and Hyeon Kyo Kyoung for their tps
> Bill Wang and Philipp Weyer (was gonna say both but Sebastian is a WR holder) cos they are awesome



what! thanks! im a NOBODY compared to those BEASTS!


----------



## Memphis3000 (Jul 7, 2015)

Lucas Etter - His turning style is amazing and his tps on 2x2 is phenomenal


----------



## TorbinRoux (Jul 7, 2015)

Kevin Costello III for sure! His turning style brings tears to my eyes. It's so beautiful


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 7, 2015)

Probably Sydney Weaver (SirWaffle). If I could be as fast as she is in all of the events, I would cry. She amazes me with her new accomplishments that she does everyday.


----------



## dboeren (Jul 7, 2015)

The ones who take the time to post high quality tutorials for beginners. badmephisto, waffo, and DeeDub are some that I've been using.


----------



## Zero (Jul 7, 2015)

Ryan Hiese- For his tutorial on HTA, it was pretty informative. As well as his own method.
E-Cubes Designer X- For his various twisty puzzle designs.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 7, 2015)

Andy Huang is my favorite cuber who has no records whatsoever, apart from neighborhood record.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 7, 2015)

I like the Korean girl, Yu Da-Hyun who is the Megaminx ninja. But she is the worlds best so I probably should have picked some one else. Antonie-faz-fan is also pretty cool for being number 1 in all events of his country.


----------



## ImANewbieCuber (Jul 7, 2015)

My favorite is JRCuber, because he seems *so nice*!


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Jul 7, 2015)

Either Daniel Sheppard or Rob Yau, just because of how good they are at all events.


----------



## Myachii (Jul 7, 2015)

Joey Gouly ofc


----------



## WayneMigraine (Jul 7, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Name sounds familiar. Who is he?



He's from Singapore and uses the sandwich method for 4x4/5x5, which is cool. His username is rachmaninovian but I don't thinks he's active anymore


----------



## 2180161 (Jul 7, 2015)

I am my favourite cuber


----------



## Berd (Jul 8, 2015)

I really like the people that are good at all events, people like the cool minxer and Nathan Soria. I also really like the mbld community like Tom nelson, tetsie, username, cale etc. ..


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 8, 2015)

Berd said:


> I really like the people that are good at all events, people like the cool minxer and Nathan Soria. I also really like the mbld community like Tom nelson, tetsie, username, cale etc. ..



Tetsie?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 8, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Tetsie?


Tseitsei i guess


----------



## irontwig (Jul 8, 2015)

Obviously Guimond.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 8, 2015)

Berd said:


> I really like the people that are good at all events, people like the cool minxer and Nathan Soria. I also really like the mbld community like Tom nelson, tetsie, username, cale etc. ..


Lucas Wesche is also really good at all events, and has an amazing turning style, which I enjoy  He holds around 7 German NRs


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 8, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Tseitsei i guess



Oh yes of course.

Come to think of it, all-rounders like Robert Yau and Yu Nakajima are also pretty cool. Particularly for Rob Yau, since he has only held one CR before so he doesn't get much recognition. 
Also big BLDers like Cale Schoon, Roman Strakhov and Liliya Kamaltdinova (I discovered her name because she holds the megaminx BLD UWR) are awesome, as are the many people who are great at FMC.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 8, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Come to think of it, all-rounders like Robert Yau and Yu Nakajima are also pretty cool. Particularly for Rob Yau, since he has only held one CR before so he doesn't get much recognition.


I agree. Rob Yau is such an accomplished cuber.


----------



## United Thought (Jul 8, 2015)

Nobody has mentioned Mats Valk yet. Great guy, great hair, ground-breaking ideas (VLS)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Jules Manalang.
> 
> EDIT: and also rice-a-rami-swahili-salami-sbahi



gonna add deedubb. so list is now waffo/jules manalang, ricearamiswahilisalamisbahi/rami sbahi, and deedubB


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> gonna add deedubb. so list is now waffo/jules manalang, ricearamiswahilisalamisbahi/rami sbahi, and deedubB



forgot me


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 10, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> forgot me



right. ur my favourite *****t. (inside joke)




but you are never there for team blind so u suck.


----------



## Thompson (Jul 10, 2015)

Deven Nadudvari


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh boy... for me it would probably be Anthony Brooks, Roman Strakhov, and Thom Barlow.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 10, 2015)

United Thought said:


> Nobody has mentioned Mats Valk yet. Great guy, great hair, ground-breaking ideas (VLS)



Oh yeah, he doesn't have any WRs anymore, so he qualifies for the thread. I love his turning style so much. There's something so hypnotizing and magical about it. Watching his now-former WR over and over again is what made me want to try speedcubing in the first place. It was one of those "damn, I wanna do that too!" moments.

What a beautiful turning style. What a beautiful man.


----------



## Carbon (Jul 10, 2015)

Probably Keaton Ellis.

and simon westlund b/c he shares my name


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 12, 2015)

Scruggsy13 said:


> Oh boy... for me it would probably be Anthony Brooks, Roman Strakhov, and Thom Barlow.



Those are some good choices, although I've never heard of Thom Barlow... maybe I'm just a nub.
Anyway, Noah Arthurs would be my choice


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 12, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Those are some good choices, *although I've never heard of Thom Barlow... maybe I'm just a nub.*
> Anyway, Noah Arthurs would be my choice



wut da hail
haha lolwut


----------



## rybaby (Jul 12, 2015)

A few:

Yu Nakajima (all around boss)
Breandan Vallance (skillz)
Brandon Harnish (RSM <3)
Marc Waterman (Waterman is cooool)
Alex Lau and Austin Moore (mesmerizing solves)
Rowe Hessler (great sumo wrestler)


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 12, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> Cubeologist. Really passionate about cubing and meeting people in the community, he posts an ao5 almost every day and is very active. He always shows interesting puzzles and in general is just a really positive guy.



I would have to go with TraciAG because of her amazing taste in cubers lol. But seriously thank you.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jul 12, 2015)

phil yu.


----------



## Hari (Jul 12, 2015)

Bill Wang because he has the rare distinction of being excellent at BLD and regular speedsolve. Also, Kabyanil Talukdar because he's a fellow Indian and improves seamlessly at any event he touches without too much effort. Looking forward to him taking BLD at Worlds by storm


----------



## cashis (Jul 12, 2015)

Bill Wang has the rare distinction of being good at everything


----------



## Praetorian (Jul 12, 2015)

phil yu, mats valk, cubeologist, alexander lau


----------



## Jason Nguyen (Jul 15, 2015)

cashis said:


> I think you mean "non-Feliks" cuber
> answer: Kevin Hays, I love his attitude



I'm gonna miss Kevin...


----------



## nalralz (Jul 15, 2015)

Hands down Chris Olsen is my favorite! AKA Cyotheking.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jul 15, 2015)

I like your signature rybaby


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jul 15, 2015)

i have a few 
Chris Olson (his videos and that raw tps on last layer)
Cyoubyx (his reviews)
Alexander Lau (dem M slices)


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 16, 2015)

My Korean buds:
Hoya of course
Go Ho "Vincent" Choi - He's the badmephisto of Korea, except he's done tutorials on everything. Almost every Korean cuber originally learned from his blogs
Seung Hyuk Nam - amazing to watch, especially on 4x4
Ilkyoo Choi - He's the Korean delegate and he's helped me so many times being completely bilingual
TaeWeon Hwang - Korea's fastest Roux solver, and a good friend. He's off on his Army service now

Others:
Noah Arthurs - probably the best cube teacher I've seen
Alex Lau - just a beast
Waffo - Good guy, and another good teacher
GuRoux - Helpful, fast, fun to follow
TDM - One of the first people I interacted with on the forums. Probably the most helpful guy anywhere he posts.


----------



## rybaby (Jul 16, 2015)

GlowingSausage said:


> I like your signature rybaby



Thanks 

IamWEB told me that a while ago, and I though it sounded good.


----------



## EvanCuber (Jul 27, 2021)

Paul Mahvi. I judged him once at a comp and he has the coolest turning style


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 27, 2021)

Zbigniew Zborowski for inventing the best method that exists.


----------



## Brouxt Force (Jul 27, 2021)

Kian Mansour because of his unmatched legendary Roux videos.

Another one of my favorite cubers is Stanley Chapel, the bigBLD WR holder.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jul 27, 2021)

@zzoomer, Brian Sun and Cube for Speed for having the best tps.
@abunickabhi for inventing and knowing the most amount of algs
Erno Rubik for inventing the rubik's cube
Martin for being the best at everything.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 27, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> @zzoomer, Brian Sun and Cube for Speed for having the best tps.


I'm nowhere near them when it comes to peak TPS. The only thing I'm good at regarding executing algs is that I can do tricky ones smoothly.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 27, 2021)

Hari said:


> Bill Wang because he has the rare distinction of being excellent at BLD and regular speedsolve. Also, Kabyanil Talukdar because he's a fellow Indian and improves seamlessly at any event he touches without too much effort. Looking forward to him taking BLD at Worlds by storm


I wish Kabyanil starts competing again in 3BLD atleast.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 27, 2021)

My picks:

One of the best all rounders in the world: Shivam Bansal (former MBLD WR holder too)
A veteran and a decade worth of experience in one handed solving: Bhargav Narasimhan 
One of the most humblest cuber who is also super fast that I have met: Vijay Kishore.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 27, 2021)

My favorite cuber is definitely me 
brian sun is one of my favorites because he is a tps legend
also z3cubing got me back into cubing
and I know that noah richardson isn't really a speedcuber, but he has some of the best beginner tutorials ever, and i used his tutorial to first learn to solve a cube.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 27, 2021)

personally I enjoy watching Jack Cai (mostly because I was in his WR video) because of the way he uses the normal 3x3 rounds to just get ready for the BLD rounds, and also the fact that he's just really good at BLD in general.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 27, 2021)

I'd say Brian Sun and @zzoomer(TPS gods), @CuberStache(uses really cool methods and is sort of a mega god), Jack Cai(makes really nice videos and is a BLD god), Ram Thakkar(super underrated YouCuber and a 2x2 legend) and ofc TINGMAN!!.
Edit: How tf could I forget Fahmi Aulia Rachman LOL


----------



## LBr (Jul 27, 2021)

I sometimes watch Jabari so I can get excited by his fresh ILLL algs


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 27, 2021)

I know he doesn't cube that much anymore, but I've always admired Rami Sbahi. He puts so much energy into comps and cubing in general.


----------



## voidrx (Jul 27, 2021)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Yeah, I know, it's really easy to say Feliks is your favorite.  The question I'm more interested in is which cubers you all like for reasons other than their raw speed? Maybe they have a particularly elegant turning style, or know unusual alg sets, or use a method that's unusual and cool... which cubers that aren't necessarily the best are your favorites?
> 
> Perhaps my answer isn't a good one, since the person I'm about to mention actually is a world record holder, but for me, the answer is Sebastian Weyer. My reasons for liking him have little to do with having world records. I absolutely love his turning style, and he has an unbelievable top turning speed. Compared to someone like Feliks, he pauses more but turns faster than Feliks ever does at times. No matter what times he gets, his solves are unbelievable aesthetically. Other cubers that I've liked because of their solving style more than their speed are Alex Lau and Justin Thomas (ubercuber).
> 
> Who do you all like?


Tymon kolasinski. Its not because he's mega fast but because his turning style is sooo nice to watch. He is the only reason I watch monkey league.


----------



## StrategySam (Jul 30, 2021)

My favorite is Kian Mansour. His videos made me switch to roux. He is also one of the faster roux users in the world.


----------



## Jonathan Cuber (Jul 30, 2021)

Neel Gore he's amazing


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Jul 30, 2021)

I'll choose J perm / Dylan Wang


----------



## CFOP INC (Jul 30, 2021)

Cube for speed and or Cubehead both because of how they solve and their content.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 30, 2021)

Rethinking: either Luke Garret *or* Jack Cai.

I like the way that Luke approaches solves and the way that he isn’t as good as some of the other great solvers, but still manages to win and solve really well.

I already explained why I like Jack Cai, no need to add much else.


----------



## qwr (Jul 31, 2021)

Lucas Etter for pushing through joint problems and his high tps 
Ruihang Xu also for brilliant tps and simple solutions
Tymon for incredible planning and excellent execution


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jul 31, 2021)

qwr said:


> Lucas Etter for pushing through joint problems and his high tps
> Ruihang Xu also for brilliant tps and simple solutions
> Tymon for incredible planning and excellent execution


Everyone here is the world's best, except for maybe Lucas Etter


----------



## gruuby (Jul 31, 2021)

Langston Johnson. He's cool and fun.


----------



## Zagros (Jul 31, 2021)

Livia Kleiner is cool, she has entertaining YouTube videos and inspired me to practice Pyraminx a lot. 

Rowe Hessler is iconic for being world class at the shortest event ten years ago, and now at the longest event.

Zayn Khanani is awesome because I've been to a comp with him and he is the first person in ages to actually do something with 2x2.

Enoch Gray is insane... 11BLD

Stanley Chapel is super chill and awesome, he's good at all events which is dope and he also played Geometry Dash for a hot minute which I enjoy, plus not many people drop records in an event that far ahead of everyone else.

Also shoutout to the old bigbld wr holders, Oliver Frost and Roman Strakhov and Kaijun Lin are all inspirations.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 31, 2021)

Zagros said:


> Livia Kleiner is cool, she has entertaining YouTube videos and inspired me to practice Pyraminx a lot.
> 
> Rowe Hessler is iconic for being world class at the shortest event ten years ago, and now at the longest event.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this. Also hey I didn't know you were on the forums(unless I confused you with someone else)


----------



## Zagros (Jul 31, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I agree with all of this. Also hey I didn't know you were on the forums(unless I confused you with someone else)


i mean where did you think i found the discord server


----------



## Waffles (Jul 31, 2021)

Zagros said:


> i mean where did you think i found the discord server


You hacked discord command and control centre, stole the port leading to the speedsolving discord, found the connection details, saved them onto the Mac Donald’s ice cream machine, and logged on to the server. Then you found out about the forums and th-


----------

